# Hello



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> > Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!
> ...


Yep, little hick town in Fl. Got any beer? Donuts are cool but beer is where it's at!


----------



## OldLady (Oct 10, 2018)

Not in the panhandle, I hope.  
Since I deleted the donut post, Welcome.


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Not in the panhandle, I hope.
> Since I deleted the donut post, Welcome.
> 
> View attachment 221780


Nope, inland a good bit in SW Fl. Just a gusty and cloudy day for us. Bit I did have all the fun of Irma last year. Tore us up pretty good and sounded like a freight train running thru my yard, house just started to flood.

Thanks for the welcome, and beer!


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 10, 2018)

Award for most self-effacing 'avatar'.
Pork in moderation is ok.
Beer, especially German, is fine.
Don't look for much originality here and be prepare to be projected upon, misinterpreted and vilified for whatever position you may take.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Not in the panhandle, I hope.
> ...


I went through a hurricane once in Connecticut, and it sounded like a jet plane was coming down the street.  For hours.  I know what you mean.  We mostly just lost a lot of tree limbs and of course electric forever.


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Award for most self-effacing 'avatar'.
> Pork in moderation is ok.
> Beer, especially German, is fine.
> Don't look for much originality here and be prepare to be *projected upon, misinterpreted and vilified for whatever position you may take.*


Hello, as to the bold it's to be expected on political forums. I was recently called a "rape supporter" for not poo pooing Kavanaugh.


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> You already admitted to being deplorable, so the question is just how crazy are you. On a scale of 1 to 10 with #10 being Hillary and Obama run an international rape and murder ring base in Kenya, and #1 being Sunday's sermon was about it's just fine to grab women by the pussy cause Jesus probably did it too. Where would you fit on the scale?


"thirty" I'm VERY "deplorable" I support the President.


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome, good to hear from another Trump supporter.


----------



## deannalw (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello Fatback! Keep your hands and feet inside the ride at all times. Stay away from Bulldogs scale. I tried it and it called me an asshole.


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

What's up with the quote system here? It quotes, quotes and everyone gets an alert? It looked like cutting the non relevant quotes, omitted the name of the person I intended to quote?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!



*"Big fan of pork products and guns."
*


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> What's up with the quote system here? It quotes, quotes and everyone gets an alert? It looked like cutting the non relevant quotes, omitted the name of the person I intended to quote?


Everyone you quotes gets an alert unless they turn it off. They don't want anyone to edit a quote either. You can make multiple quotes by hitting the QUOTE button or just hit the REPLY button to just quote the one post and whoever it quoted.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!



Hello and this is the forum mascot....the _blue thing _


----------



## williepete (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> What's up with the quote system here? It quotes, quotes and everyone gets an alert? It looked like cutting the non relevant quotes, omitted the name of the person I intended to quote?



The solution is to FUCK THE QUOTES AND THE ALERTS and then:


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2018)

Mmmmmm....Bacon!

Welcome to USMB.   I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2018)

cookies by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Mmmmmm....Bacon!
> 
> Welcome to USMB.   I hope you've had all of your shots.


I'm kinda feral and barely housebroke.


----------



## petro (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome to the jungle...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!



Have you encountered rdean yet? He's vegan or whatever


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmm....Bacon!
> ...




Then we'll need to dip you in vat of sheep....errr...hogg dip.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm feeling the urge to make bacon wrapped something.

Maybe this:


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> > Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!
> ...




Which makes rdean a cannibal, donchyaknow.


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> > Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!
> ...


He's a bad hunter? School the fella on scent control and the purpose of canine teeth and why the human body requires protein.
I cook all my rabbit food in my Masterbuilt electric smoker, right beneath the meat rack!


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I'm feeling the urge to make bacon wrapped something.
> 
> Maybe this:
> 
> View attachment 221836


Bacon makes everything better! Bacon is a present pigs give you if you were nice to puppies and kittens as a child.
And beer is proof GOD loves mankind, the sweet rain from Heaven!


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling the urge to make bacon wrapped something.
> ...



Bacon is the entire food pyramid.


----------



## williepete (Oct 10, 2018)

More like a bloody nub.


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

boedicca said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## williepete (Oct 10, 2018)

Do you like your bacon soft, crisp, extra crisp or M'URICAN?!


----------



## FatBack (Oct 10, 2018)

Not sure if I messed this up in a prior post, so for good measure....
Whatever ails you, just rub some bacon on it!

​


----------



## beautress (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!


Welcome to USMB Message Boards, Fatback. Hope you enjoy your time spent here.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 10, 2018)

FatBack said:


> What's up with the quote system here? It quotes, quotes and everyone gets an alert? It looked like cutting the non relevant quotes, omitted the name of the person I intended to quote?



Try reply instead of quote. Reply preserves that chain of posts. 

Welcome to USMB from a guy who grew up literally on Daytona Beach..


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 11, 2018)

williepete said:


> Do you like your bacon soft, crisp, extra crisp or M'URICAN?!



That's about $3 a slice just for the heat. But at least the barrel is well oiled..


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2018)

flacaltenn said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with the quote system here? It quotes, quotes and everyone gets an alert? It looked like cutting the non relevant quotes, omitted the name of the person I intended to quote?
> ...


That explains a lot.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 13, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Award for most self-effacing 'avatar'.
> Pork in moderation is ok.
> Beer, especially German, is fine.
> Don't look for much originality here and be prepare to be projected upon, misinterpreted and vilified for whatever position you may take.


Oh!  Oh!  Oh!  Can I do the vilifying?  Can I, can I, huh?  Huh?  Pleeeeeese?


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Award for most self-effacing 'avatar'.
> ...


Get your rocks off!


----------



## doesanyoneknowmyname (Oct 14, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> You already admitted to being deplorable, so the question is just how crazy are you. On a scale of 1 to 10 with #10 being Hillary and Obama run an international rape and murder ring base in Kenya, and #1 being Sunday's sermon was about it's just fine to grab women by the pussy cause Jesus probably did it too. Where would you fit on the scale?





FatBack said:


> Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!


 

Welcome!

I am looking forward to having you call me a LIBTARD, a SCUMBAG, a POS, a TRAITOR and the REAL ENEMY OF America......and try to remember one thing;   you can say "LIBTARDS should be DESTROYED, ANNIHILATED, ERADICATED and ELIMINATED but avoid actually saying "killed"........

 and don't forget;

Tipsycatlover
There is no reason for Republicans to be civil toward Democrats. Nor, to treat them as human beings or even friendly dogs.


----------



## FatBack (Oct 14, 2018)

doesanyoneknowmyname said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > You already admitted to being deplorable, so the question is just how crazy are you. On a scale of 1 to 10 with #10 being Hillary and Obama run an international rape and murder ring base in Kenya, and #1 being Sunday's sermon was about it's just fine to grab women by the pussy cause Jesus probably did it too. Where would you fit on the scale?
> ...


Let me start by calling you a hyperpartisan hysterical person prone to hyperbole and projection.

Change your troll bait. Are you on a spreadsheet?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Oct 14, 2018)

FatBack said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > FatBack said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2018)

FatBack said:


> Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!


About bloody time Lady,you may have increased the IQ on here by 50% even if you are a deplorable,WELCOME to Austria from Australia and US Messageboard...steve


----------



## Linkiloo (Oct 15, 2018)

How fat are you?


----------



## FatBack (Oct 15, 2018)

theliq said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> > Here to check the place out. Big fan of pork products and guns. One of those "deplorables" that women warned you about!
> ...


Well, I have an outie not an innie...Hello!


----------



## FatBack (Oct 15, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> How fat are you?


Well, not terribly so. I have a beer belly, 6,1 and 200 pounds.
Just love pork...and beer!
Yes, I did like beer and I still do!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 15, 2018)

sup bacon


----------



## Linkiloo (Oct 15, 2018)

FatBack said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > How fat are you?
> ...


German beer or American crap?


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Hi Lucy...steve,trust you and yours are well


----------



## theliq (Oct 15, 2018)

FatBack said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > FatBack said:
> ...


No you have both ACTUALLY one front and one back...I love Pork,Ribs,Roasts,Crackling,Bacon with Maple Syrup or without,Sausages Cumberlands or Toulouse...but you need a BEER to wash it all down,a COLDIE(Aussie for COLD BEER MAINLY) or Larger or a Cold Stout...Lush...steve VIVA LE PIG or BOAR


----------



## FatBack (Oct 15, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> FatBack said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


Both, my favorite German beer is Spate Optimater.

Used to work at a sports bar, 47 beers on tap, over 350 counting bottles and cans in stock. After my shift I got two free pints and half of draft. I always got the quart mug of Spaten Optimater, an 8% dark German beer.
Rode my bicycle a couple miles to work. There was a golf course halfway home. I woke up there once about 2 am, lol.

I was in my early 20's then. Fun fact, you cant smell pot in a walk in deep freezer.


----------



## FatBack (Oct 15, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> sup bacon


Howdie, I like wheelies. Once wheelied my mountain bike over a mile. Love hauling ass on off road single track! That's around 1,800 $ of mountain bike there 



But I rarely ride it, these days. I build recumbent cycles, so comfy and fast and can carry tons of cargo...RIP off road trail bike...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 15, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


That's what I was thinking earlier today watching a couple of hot college girls shopping..........  Oh for the good old days..........


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 15, 2018)

...so many women, so many complications.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 15, 2018)

FatBack said:


> View attachment 222713
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> ...


Big velocipede lover here. Very interested in recumbents, but haven't bought or made one yet. Their time is definitely coming.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Oct 19, 2018)

FatBack said:


> View attachment 222713
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> ...


I still have a Marin nail trail, an old school Specialized A1 aluminum non suspended lightweight, and a very old school Redline bmx.

Hope the recumbent bicycle biz is treating you well enough.


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 19, 2018)

I have a couple of nice folding bikes, a great city bike and a Marin hybrid that I converted. It now has a Shimano Nexus 8 ratio hub transmission with two chain wheels; 16 'speeds'. It is a tremendous tour machine. All my bikes now have this type of rear hub, either bought that way or I've changed them. They are great for 'bents, as they simplify the complicated chain system. I was a nice front drive, rear steering 'bent on Youtube a few years ago, but haven't seen anything like it since. All the chain on 'bents is a problem.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 19, 2018)

FatBack said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > FatBack said:
> ...


That would be a girlie thing.  Only.


----------



## FatBack (Nov 13, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> I have a couple of nice folding bikes, a great city bike and a Marin hybrid that I converted. It now has a Shimano Nexus 8 ratio hub transmission with two chain wheels; 16 'speeds'. It is a tremendous tour machine. All my bikes now have this type of rear hub, either bought that way or I've changed them. They are great for 'bents, as they simplify the complicated chain system. I was a nice front drive, rear steering 'bent on Youtube a few years ago, but haven't seen anything like it since. All the chain on 'bents is a problem.


My chain has never been a problem, even with no idler pully. Even pedaling at speed over our deplorably potholed roads


----------

